# Snow plow for a 2002 Hyundai Santa Fe???



## BetterLawns (Oct 18, 2010)

My brother has a 2002 Santa Fe 4WD that would make a good driveway truck for him to plow with while I clear my larger commercial lots with my F450, but does anyone know of a plow system for a santa fe? I wish sno-way had one but on their site it says they don't.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

A little modding may have to be done.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

"Next time you have a thought, let it go." - Ron White :laughing:

But really, that can't be a good idea.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

The santa fe is a unibody front wheel drive, the 4wd system is all automatic meaning when the front tires slip the rear one will automatically get power transferred to them. The way it is built i can't see a plow of any kind bolting up to and being used on it. 

Goodluck in your search. Hey there's always that one, snap and go plow. It will work on anycar. (they say)


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I think the only snow plowing it would be useful for is hauling a single-stage blower and a few shovels...


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't waste your time or money......not a vehicle to plow with


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Just don't................


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

procut;1189658 said:


> Just don't................


Please do...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

please don't...


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

With a torch and welder, you can make any plow fit any vehicle.

Now if the vehicle holds up under the plow's weight and the stress it puts on the vehicle, well that is another matter, but who cares about that...


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Who;1189694 said:


> With a torch and welder, you can make any plow fit any vehicle.
> .


hahaha:laughing:


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I think it will work.....


----------



## fastcarz3 (Dec 8, 2007)

some plywood and ductape i bet you could put something together just dont forget to post the video on youtube.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Dr Who;1189694 said:


> With* the proper amount of stupidity*, you can make any plow fit any vehicle.
> 
> Now if the vehicle holds up under the plow's weight and the stress it puts on the vehicle, well that is another matter, but who cares about that...


Edited for truth.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

If it can be done on a GEO, I don't see why you can't do it on a Hyundai!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

What a joke!


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

I seriously doubt that vehicle would handle a plow. Thats more of a larger car than a truck. If you do get something set up on it, i imagine wear and tear will make you guys regret it.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It's not even a large car....it's a POS, I should know, I own a 03! It's a clown car on steroids.

.....put a plow on it, I get a kick out of the folks that but brush guards and trailer hitches on them.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Come on now guys, he's joking. No one would ever seriously consider putting a plow on that. Right?


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

wesport


----------



## Americana80 (Oct 8, 2016)

It workshop perfect


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Nordic V plow is what you want.....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just because you can do something doesn't make it a good idea. Ya no this is from 2011.


----------



## Americana80 (Oct 8, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Just because you can do something doesn't make it a good idea. Ya no this is from 2011.


I have plowed with it for 2 years and no problem. So it apparently is a goos idea right?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

never mind the nay,







sayers, just throw one of thees in front of it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Americana80 said:


> I have plowed with it for 2 years and no problem. So it apparently is a goos idea right?


 . . .... WHAT have you plowed with it IS the question. And way to go on a 5 yr old thread


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Americana80 said:


> It workshop perfect
> 
> View attachment 166628


 the plow is to narrow....:terribletowel:
:waving:


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow just wow. :hammerhead:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

496 BB said:


> A little modding may have to be done.


LOL, pretty close! i was thinking immediately this has to be a joke, like people who plow with FWD cars with a 4x4 beam nailed to a piece of 3/4" plywood, duckt taped to their front bumper with 3 rolls 

Seriously, no plow is meant to fit it, they have car frames, nothing to bolt a plow subframe to, it cant be "a driveway plow truck", sell it, for whatever its still worth, and find a 90s chevy/gmc 1/2 ton truck you can mount something on.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

RepoMan207 said:


> It's not even a large car....it's a POS, I should know, I own a 03! It's a clown car on steroids.
> 
> .....put a plow on it, I get a kick out of the folks that but brush guards and trailer hitches on them.


 lol, yeah would do better with a crown vic.


----------

